# Controversial Game Opinions Time!



## BlueWorrior (Nov 7, 2016)

_* TRIGGER WARNING!!!!! - HERE BE OPINIONS!!! *_
Time to talk about games, controversial  opinions and all the flame that comes with it! here we go!
*I do not like Ratchet & Clank 2.*
I've played through most of it (up to the final boss) recently and I gotta say, it's by far the weakest entry in the original trilogy.
It had a large case of lazy sequel syndrome to me. Yes, they did iron out the controls and gave you the ability to strafe, witch was a great improvement over the first. but pretty much everything else about the game is rather disappointing.
The various mini-games and space-ship sequences were not fun, they were just tedious and at times rather frustrating. Why did there have to be two hacking mini-games? was that necessary? and why do they both suck?
The level design was rather uninspired. all the planets were pretty boring and uninteresting visually and I barely remember any of the locations. the first game's planets in comparison were all very distinctive, all with a definable mood and colour. There was a lot of planets in R&C2 that were very similar and none really stood out in any way.
There was a lot of grinding in R&C2 witch surprised me. There were times where you had to collect a bunch of rock muguffins to continue the story. It wasn't very fun wandering around a large open field like an arse, finding rocks and felt like a blatant attempt at padding out the runtime to me. 
One of the biggest disappointments though are the terrible boss fights. Only a handful in the game, all awful. Granted, the first game didn't have great bosses either, but this was something the second game could have improved on. A huge missed opportunity.
The writing is marginally better though, if not a little too keen to break the 4th wall and not all the jokes hit off well. To be fair though, this is something that the first game did lack in. At least in R&C2 ratchet and clank as characters were a little more likeable than they were in the first game. 
But overall R&C2 left me rather disappointed. R&C3 however pretty much addressed all the problems I had with this game, so props to Insomniac to learning on their mistakes. I know that the original R&C trilogy is a beloved series of games for many, but the second game was arse.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 7, 2016)

Only one or two games past 2007 have been worth playing.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 7, 2016)

GTA 5 is horribly boring, and it had a garbage "rock" radio, unlike their previous games.

Oh, and I don't like Red Dead Redemption. No particular reason for that one, it just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Nov 7, 2016)

Sonic unleashed just isn't that fun.

Also super Mario Galaxy 2 is a poor excuse of a sequel with a shitty final boss. And I actually kinda liked sonic Boom shattered crystal.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 7, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> GTA 5 is horribly boring, and it had a garbage "rock" radio, unlike their previous games.
> 
> Oh, and I don't like Red Dead Redemption. No particular reason for that one, it just doesn't appeal to me.



Can't really agree on it being "boring" but it is sorta dull after the missions are over. That's how GTA's always been. Well, except for cheat-heavy ones like San Andreas. And the stations were lame.

Will agree on Red Dead though. It's just.....eh. Big freakin' deal. It's pretty.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 7, 2016)

Controversial opinions on games? 

Fuck Call of Duty. Same shit over and over just with a fucking reskin.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 7, 2016)

C'mon guys! I agree with all of these so far!
these aren't nearly decisive enough! :V
Gimmie something REALLY controversial!!


----------



## um_pineapplez (Nov 7, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> C'mon guys! I agree with all of these so far!
> these aren't nearly decisive enough! :V


Mmkay. Tf2 is slightly better than overwatch, but overwatch is still good. 
I play Pokemon go everyday.
Undertale isn't shit.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Controversial opinions on games?
> 
> Fuck Call of Duty. Same shit over and over just with a fucking reskin.


After they shat out Infinite Warfare, I don't think this is a _controversial _opinion anymore.


----------



## KitSly (Nov 7, 2016)

I actually like Gone Home.  I know it was short and a "walking simulator" but the story gets you right in the feels.

I also think Killzone 3 is pretty good.

Killzone Shadow Fall was ass!


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 7, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> C'mon guys! I agree with all of these so far!
> these aren't nearly decisive enough! :V



Not sure I can add much more, haven't really paid any attention to video games since the early 2000s, and that was all N64 and PS2. Late 2000s were Guitar Hero and Call of Duty (which I never really got into), and from then on out I've only played the new GTA games.

Uhh, N64>PS1?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 7, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> Not sure I can add much more, haven't really paid any attention to video games since the early 2000s, and that was all N64 and PS2. Late 2000s were Guitar Hero and Call of Duty (which I never really got into), and from then on out I've only played the new GTA games.
> 
> Uhh, N64>PS1?


Nuh dude. N64 had a TON of TRULY good games. Zelda: Ocarina of Time. Super Mario 64. StarFox, to name a few.

But then again you also have shit like Time Crisis, Final Fantasy games, Crash Derby, Dino Crisis, etc on Playstation. 

A hard choice, but personally I'd say the Nintendo 64 is slightly better in terms of library and just sheer fun. 



BlueWorrior said:


> C'mon guys! I agree with all of these so far!
> these aren't nearly decisive enough! :V
> Gimmie something REALLY controversial!!


FINE! I'll give you a controversial view. 

Fuck World of Warcraft. Made so easy and is so casual you can train a fucking monkey to play it better than 80% of the playerbase.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Nov 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Nuh dude. N64 had a TON of TRULY good games. Zelda: Ocarina of Time. Super Mario 64. StarFox, to name a few.
> 
> But then again you also have shit like Time Crisis, Final Fantasy games, Crash Derby, Dino Crisis, etc on Playstation.
> 
> ...


Speaking of PlayStation, ff7 was not the best ps1 final fantasy. That would be ff9


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 7, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Speaking of PlayStation, ff7 was not the best ps1 final fantasy. That would be ff9


You shitting me? I AM TRIGGERED!

Nah mate. FF9 was a good game too. Personally though I prefer FF VII, FF VIII, then FF IX, in that order.

Been playing a bit of Final Fantasy XIV too. And OH GOD is it gorgeous on max graphics settings. And the character creation customization. I literally spent at least 3 hours in it. 

Hey, if you're to make a character you might as well make him/her look perfect, you know.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Fuck Call of Duty. Same shit over and over just with a fucking reskin.


That's not really controversial, is it? I remember Call of Duty getting shat on for that as far back as MW3.

I guess my opinion would be that modern Nintendo sucks ass.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 7, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> That's not really controversial, is it? I remember Call of Duty getting shat on for that as far back as MW3.
> 
> I guess my opinion would be that modern Nintendo sucks ass.


Haha. Not that controversial, true.

Nah, fuck modern Nintendo. Same recycled garbage over and over. What are we on now? Mario Kart 15? Mario Party 10000?

They are a dying race, Nintendo. Not made anything new in like 5 years minimum.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> FINE! I'll give you a controversial view.
> 
> Fuck World of Warcraft. Made so easy and is so casual you can train a fucking monkey to play it better than 80% of the playerbase.


I actually agree with that. WoW is just a huge pointless time-sink with no real fun or excitement to be had.
Not to mention i just hate grinding in general


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 7, 2016)

Huh, apparently we have similar opinions. Should just name this thread "actually fairly agreeable game opinions time!".


----------



## Whiskered (Nov 7, 2016)

Final Fantasy 7 is not that good as everyone makes it ! 
There bite me. 

Also Ace Combat games ( except assault horizon) are quite underrated.


----------



## spaceybrains (Nov 7, 2016)

The Last of Us was really boring. The introduction was really interesting, but everything after that wasn't all that captivating. 
Undertale gets far too much praise. Even though I love the game a lot and it helped me to cope with my depression during fall 2015/ early 2016, I think the hype for it got way out of control.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 7, 2016)

spaceybrains said:


> Undertale gets far too much praise. Even though I love the game a lot and it helped me to cope with my depression during fall 2015/ early 2016, I think the hype for it got way out of control.


I think when people find a game they love, people can take the enthusiasm a little too far. Undertale was an utterly fantastic game, but I do feel like as if people make it out to be the game equivalent of Jesus Christ, witch is just too much. I can imagine people hearing about this game and seeing the absolute rabid hype around it and get slight turned of by it 
This happened to my older brother. He hasn't played it yet and I imagine it's the overly-zealous praise of it was to blame :L


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 7, 2016)

Whiskered said:


> Final Fantasy 7 is not that good as everyone makes it !
> There bite me.
> 
> Also Ace Combat games ( except assault horizon) are quite underrated.


What's this? FF7 is not as good? HERESY!

Nah, you said "not as good", meaning it's still a good game. :3


----------



## Whiskered (Nov 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> What's this? FF7 is not as good? HERESY!
> 
> Nah, you said "not as good", meaning it's still a good game. :3


 At best it's okay to me. 

I know FF8 is not great either but I like it. It's style and junction system. Which most players hate. I personally found it re-freshening but grindy. Also triple triad <3


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 7, 2016)

Whiskered said:


> At best it's okay to me.
> 
> I know FF8 is not great either but I like it. It's style and junction system. Which most players hate. I personally found it re-freshening but grindy. Also triple triad <3


Hehe. Each to their own, mate.

Doesn't seem to be much if any controversial views on games here..


----------



## lyar (Nov 7, 2016)

All the halo games after 3 are garbage. Battleborn has more substance than Overwatch currently and deserves more attention, honestly. On the topic of Gearbox games I hated Borderlands 2. On the topic of square-enix, Final Fantasy 7 is overrated, Final Fantasy 10 all day.


----------



## spaceybrains (Nov 7, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I think when people find a game they love, people can take the enthusiasm a little too far. Undertale was an utterly fantastic game, but I do feel like as if people make it out to be the game equivalent of Jesus Christ, witch is just too much. I can imagine people hearing about this game and seeing the absolute rabid hype around it and get slight turned of by it
> This happened to my older brother. He hasn't played it yet and I imagine it's the overly-zealous praise of it was to blame :L



Yeah, honestly I agree that its an amazing game, but I feel as though the fan base has turned a lot of people off. It's so surreal being a fan of the game since the demo and then watching what the community has transformed into.


----------



## lyar (Nov 7, 2016)

spaceybrains said:


> Yeah, honestly I agree that its an amazing game, but I feel as though the fan base has turned a lot of people off. It's so surreal being a fan of the game since the demo and then watching what the community has transformed into.


same thing happened to fnaf its like cancer now especially with all the merchandise.


----------



## spaceybrains (Nov 7, 2016)

lyar said:


> same thing happened to fnaf its like cancer now especially with all the merchandise.


OMG yes. I don't wanna sound like one of the those people but when fnaf 1 came out the community started out great since there was so much mystery surrounding the game and it was so much fun to uncover secrets. I still can't get over how out of control the fandom has gotten in the span of a year.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 7, 2016)

lyar said:


> All the halo games after 3 are garbage.


Though I personally loved Reach, I agree that the rest are crap, like ODST.

Oh, but I don't count any of the shit 343 is spewing out as "Halo". Since it's not made by Bungie and they try to disassociate themselves from them as much as possible, none of it is canon. It's pretty much just an interactive fanfiction.

_A godawful fanfiction._


----------



## lyar (Nov 7, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Though I personally loved Reach


Reach was okay, but it was the beginning of the 343 crap that they're spewing now.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 7, 2016)

lyar said:


> Reach was okay, but it was the beginning of the 343 crap that they're spewing now.


Reach was made by Bungie though.


----------



## lyar (Nov 7, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Reach was made by Bungie though.


I know but I feel like they took after reach over every other halo


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 7, 2016)

lyar said:


> I know but I feel like they took after reach over every other halo


The new "Halo" games are more like COD: Advanced Warfare than Reach. I can sorta see what you mean, but really it seems like they were just desperate to be their _own _thing, you know?


----------



## lyar (Nov 7, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> The new "Halo" games are more like COD: Advanced Warfare than Reach. I can sorta see what you mean, but really it seems like they were just desperate to be their _own _thing, you know?


Yeah and instead they made something extremely generic feeling. In addition to halo 5 having no local multiplier which I was infuriated about. Halo as a series is already dead and all 343 is doing is poking the corpse with a stick. And on the topic of Bungie games I also hate Destiny.


----------



## Julen (Nov 7, 2016)

I like playing Hatred and Postal 2.



You can hate me now


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 7, 2016)

Julen said:


> I like playing Hatred and Postal 2.
> 
> 
> 
> You can hate me now


you serious? Postal 2 is hilarious! yea, the game when you boil it down is a poorly designed mess, but god damn, you can taze a dude until they're smoking, then piss on their carcass to cool it down.
No other game I know can let you do that :L


----------



## Julen (Nov 7, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> you serious? Postal 2 is hilarious! yea, the game when you boil it down is a poorly designed mess, but god damn, you can taze a dude until they're smoking, then piss on their carcass to cool it down.
> No other game I know can let you do that :L


I knoooow! Its a really good game and i have loads of fun playing it. I really enjoyed Apocalypse Weekend and it's other expansion :3. Even sandbox is pretty fun! It actually got a spooky update this Halloween XD


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 7, 2016)

lyar said:


> In addition to halo 5 having no local multiplier which I was infuriated about.


Holy shit, that's actually hilarious. I love it when terrible game creators seem like they're almost _trying _to be terrible.


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 7, 2016)

Contra Hard Corps beats the crap out of Contra III in terms of quality. Also, Mega Drive/Genesis has much more unique and interesting library of games (from wacky experiments like Comix Zone and Herzog Zwei to gorefests like Splatterhouse to over-the-top insanity like Alien Soldier and Gunstar Heroes) than SNES one - later is probably more consistent in terms of having good games, but its library in general is quite tame and self-repeating one.

Let the bit wars begin again!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 7, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Contra Hard Corps beats the crap out of Contra III in terms of quality. Also, Mega Drive/Genesis has much more unique and interesting library of games (from wacky experiments like Comix Zone and Herzog Zwei to gorefests like Splatterhouse to over-the-top insanity like Alien Soldier and Gunstar Heroes) than SNES one - later is probably more consistent in terms of having good games, but its library in general is quite tame and self-repeating one.
> 
> Let the bit wars begin again!


it's true, the Megadrive got some weird games. Some real gems on that system though (Rocket Knight Adventures, Streets of Rage, Castlevania: Bloodlines to name a few of my faves :3)
The SNES had a more conservative library, more safe games that while didn't really push many boundaries that far, were nonetheless great. I at least appreciate the Megadrive's almost blatant defiance against Nintendo's library


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 7, 2016)

lyar said:


> All the halo games after 3 are garbage. Battleborn has more substance than Overwatch currently and deserves more attention, honestly. On the topic of Gearbox games I hated Borderlands 2. On the topic of square-enix, Final Fantasy 7 is overrated, Final Fantasy 10 all day.



Reach was okay from a narrative standpoint to lead up for Halo CE, but 5 took the narrative and dumped on it, it was jumpy, clunky and overly reminiscent of a poorly executed beta, too much concentration on points that had no meaning and annoyingly repetitive gameplay to focus your time per level.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 7, 2016)

'Zelda2: Adventure of Link' is my  *favorite*  Zelda game.

No joke.​


Yakamaru said:


> Same shit over and over just with a fucking reskin.


This is neither a controversial statement nor hyperbole. it's a fact and that's exactly why people like it. LOL And i don't think many people will disagree with you either. Even for loyal CoD players, it's a guilty pleasure that most won't admit.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Nov 7, 2016)

Pokemon (The entire games in general) is kind of repetitive. Although with Gen 5 which was my most favorite, onward, they went back down. It'd be interesting if it had a little more of a darker theme for once, just once. Put some sort of realistic enough tension in the stories to start off.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 7, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Pokemon (The entire games in general) is kind of repetitive. Although with Gen 5 which was my most favorite, onward, they went back down. It'd be interesting if it had a little more of a darker theme for once, just once. Put some sort of realistic enough tension in the stories to start off.


Ever heard of Lavender Town? If you're looking for darkness, that may satisfy you.


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 7, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Ever heard of Lavender Town? If you're looking for darkness, that may satisfy you.


Would that have anything to do with the music per chance?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Nov 7, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Ever heard of Lavender Town? If you're looking for darkness, that may satisfy you.


Yeah I remember Lavender Town, its music was actually my first favorite sound track as a kid (I didn't know about the cliché overused creepypastas surrounding it at the time.) A funny thing I remember was I thought the trainer dudes there were Muslims from how they dressed. After Gen 2 to today's pokemon, it looks like the creators completely neutered it of the dark aspects.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 7, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> Would that have anything to do with the music per chance?


The music, as well as the location itself. Based on what I've heard, there are some pretty dark things that happen there.

Even though I've had a Gameboy Color with Pokemon Red and Yellow since 2004, I've never actually gotten that far in the game.


----------



## KitSly (Nov 7, 2016)

I despise the Whole Metal Gear franchise


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 7, 2016)

KitSly said:


> I despise the Whole Metal Gear franchise


aaahhh, there's the controversial opinion 
but I'm curious why. why do you hate them?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh, I have another opinion, but regarding Smash Brawl. There's too many sword welding characters. Link, Metaknight, Ike, and Marth were enough. But after a huge load of swordmen in the roster is annoying. We don't need any more sword swinging sissies that look like they came from an anime.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 7, 2016)

Let's remind ourselves that No Man's Dky if complete bs


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 7, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Let's remind ourselves that No Man's Dky if complete bs


lol that's not very controversial :L


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 7, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> lol that's not very controversial :L


Well, i think there are still some (dumb) people liking that game...


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 7, 2016)

I think Ocarina of Time is overrated.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 7, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Well, i think there are still some (dumb) people liking that game...


well if there are, we should see them in their droves come here to defend it!










Don't worry, I'll wait.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 7, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> I think Ocarina of Time is overrated.


True dat
I once had/still have that one friend who keeps saying:"Ay, listen up, fag, zelda da best, i don't need to shoot people cuz dat immature"
Well, I think, it's ok, it's his opinion... but damn, the way how he CONSTANTLY talks about it even tho I show no interest at all...


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 7, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> "Ay, listen up, fag, zelda da best, i don't need to shoot people cuz dat immature"


I will say that the Zelda franchise has a lotta influence and are by no means bad games, but what was totally dope in the 80's and 90's doesn't exactly translate to high class refinement in the 2010's.

A problem I especially see is when modern game devs take influence from older games like OoT and similar shit of that past era, but don't... Improve. On shit. N64 shit and early 3d games in general don't exactly translate the best modern day due to shit like control schemes primarily; We've refined a lotta shit in terms of functionality in the past few gens.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Nov 7, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Well, i think there are still some (dumb) people liking that game...


But the game wasn't bad, just mis-advertised atrociously.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 7, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> But the game wasn't bad, just mis-advertised atrociously.


Well, that's the reason why you don't pre-order


----------



## KitSly (Nov 7, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> aaahhh, there's the controversial opinion
> but I'm curious why. why do you hate them?


The story was always way too convoluted for me, and came off as trying to be deep for the sake of being deep.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 7, 2016)

Spec ops the line was rather horrid in a good way but ultimately just freaking depressing....but it shows that not all war is men just shooting each other and dieing, their are consequences to every action.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

I don't like zombie survival games such as DayZ. Same shit over and over just a new engine.


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 8, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Let's remind ourselves that No Man's Dky if complete bs


My "controversial" opinion is that No Man's Sky is a decent game that maybe didn't deliver on many of its promises, but is still kinda fun to play for what it is - I think it's competent and well built enough to earn the status of one of the better indie games that were released this year. It's the same situation that was with Fable - majority of promises didn't live to the final release, but everybody liked it anyway because the game was good. If you want a real, unexaggerated example of both overhyped and shitty game, google "Rise of the Robots" - it's a legendary pile of marketed crap. Kim Justice made an overview on the whole story, it's worth to check out.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 8, 2016)

i think Bethesda's games (specifically TES 4 and 5 and Fallout3, NV and 4) have total shit main quests.

i wouldn't really call it a controversial _opinion_ but i don't play Bethesda games for the intended main quests. in fact, i hurry through them as fast as i can so i can roleplay different non-main-quest-related characters. in some cases like Fallout4, i never even finished the main quest before fucking off and starting a new character disassociated with the main quest entirely. in Skyrim, i modded the game to disable dragons, Thuum and word walls to roleplay a someone before the dragons awoke.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 8, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> My "controversial" opinion is that No Man's Sky is a decent game that maybe didn't deliver on many of its promises, but is still kinda fun to play for what it is - I think it's competent and well built enough to earn the status of one of the better indie games that were released this year. It's the same situation that was with Fable - majority of promises didn't live to the final release, but everybody liked it anyway because the game was good. If you want a real, unexaggerated example of both overhyped and shitty game, google "Rise of the Robots" - it's a legendary pile of marketed crap. Kim Justice made an overview on the whole story, it's worth to check out.



Also! Yes it didn't live to the hype but oh my gosh it's a step in the right direction! Doing something other gaming companies couldn't do, making a universe! trillions of planets! Sure it's rough...real rough but could you imagine using that arithmetic system or whatever its called on different type of games? The potential! This is a huge mild stone for video games! So even if you don't like no man's sky...buy the game anyway, for what it could be and for what it will do for gaming in the future! Are technology isn't there yet but only no man's sky can say they did it first and is the foundation for future games to build on! Not for just there game company but for all gaming companies.


----------



## Whiskered (Nov 8, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i think Bethesda's games (specifically TES 4 and 5 and Fallout3, NV and 4) have total shit main quests.
> 
> i wouldn't really call it a controversial _opinion_ but i don't play Bethesda games for the intended main quests. in fact, i hurry through them as fast as i can so i can roleplay different non-main-quest-related characters. in some cases like Fallout4, i never even finished the main quest before fucking off and starting a new character disassociated with the main quest entirely. in Skyrim, i modded the game to disable dragons, Thuum and word walls to roleplay a someone before the dragons awoke.



New Vegas is not that much of Bethesdas game as far I know.  
And fallout 4 is extremely shallow, even with mods it's quickly boring.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 8, 2016)

Whiskered said:


> New Vegas is not that much of Bethesdas game as far I know.
> And fallout 4 is extremely shallow, even with mods it's quickly boring.


For some reason i got the LEAST amount of enjoyment out of New Vegas. i really need to reinstall it and grab all the DLC because everyone keeps telling me i need to retry it *specifically* because of how i play. i got the game on release day, ran through the main questline in the following weekend, somehow broke the final quest and i just gave up on the game entirely. i put in just over 50 hours according to Steam but i don't remember any of it. it left a bad taste in my mouth for some reason and i tried to replay two other characters before i uninstalled and forgot it. Once i kill off Fallout4's questlines and DLC i'll give NV another shot.


----------



## lyar (Nov 8, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Yeah I remember Lavender Town, its music was actually my first favorite sound track as a kid (I didn't know about the cliché overused creepypastas surrounding it at the time.) A funny thing I remember was I thought the trainer dudes there were Muslims from how they dressed. After Gen 2 to today's pokemon, it looks like the creators completely neutered it of the dark aspects.


Pokemon is still pretty dark if you look into it, especially if you read the pokedex entries. In Sun and Moon there is a pokemon that is an effort by humans to make God, that's not dark for you? Pokemon will probably never seem dark on the surface because it one of its target audiences is children.


----------



## KitSly (Nov 8, 2016)

I also thought the first Homefront had a lot of potential and could have been a good game, if it had been executed properly.


----------



## Whiskered (Nov 8, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> For some reason i got the LEAST amount of enjoyment out of New Vegas. i really need to reinstall it and grab all the DLC because everyone keeps telling me i need to retry it *specifically* because of how i play. i got the game on release day, ran through the main questline in the following weekend, somehow broke the final quest and i just gave up on the game entirely. i put in just over 50 hours according to Steam but i don't remember any of it. it left a bad taste in my mouth for some reason and i tried to replay two other characters before i uninstalled and forgot it. Once i kill off Fallout4's questlines and DLC i'll give NV another shot.



I personally find NV most interesting of all fallout games.  It's not perfect. Interface and crafting is cumbersome but it feels like expanded F3. Expanded in right way.


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 8, 2016)

Whiskered said:


> I personally find NV most interesting of all fallout games.  It's not perfect. Interface and crafting is cumbersome but it feels like expanded F3. Expanded in right way.


It's a quite common opinion, actually - it's coming largery from the fact that NV was developed by former F1/F2 developers and is put together from stuff that was made for cancelled pre-Bethesda F3. It's also the only game in the series that both old and new fans universally consider good. Old fans tend to dislike Fallout 3/4 for butchered canon and shift in design ideology, and post-Bethesda fans usually don't like Fallout 1/2 for outdated mechanics, boring battle system and cumbersome interface. Here, it's pretty much a Fallout game with new mechanics and old canon and ideology, and in the end result, everybody liked it


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 8, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> It's a quite common opinion, actually - it's coming more from the fact that NV was developed by former F1/F2 developers and is put together from stuff that was made for cancelled pre-Bethesda F3. It's also the only game in the series that both old and new fans universally consider good. Old fans tend to dislike Fallout 3/4 for butchered canon and shift in design ideology, and post-Bethesda fans usually don't like Fallout 1/2 for outdated mechanics, boring battle system and cumbersome interface. Here, it's pretty much a new Fallout game with old canon and ideology, and in the end result, everybody liked it


I really really liked Fallout 1. It had a feel, atmosphere and a sense of humour all of it's own and the combat I actually loved, especially when you kill somthing with a critical and you get a really grizzly death sequence.
When Bethesda Oblivionised it with the third game, I found it to be a fairly successful transition. Fallout 3 does have a tenancy to get a little dull though, with it's samey locations and dismal colour palette. But overall, I liked the revamp of the mechanics and for the most part, enjoyed it quite a bunch.


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 8, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I really really liked Fallout 1. It had a feel, atmosphere and a sense of humour all of it's own and the combat I actually loved, especially when you kill somthing with a critical and you get a really grizzly death sequence.
> When Bethesda Oblivionised it with the third game, I found it to be a fairly successful transition. Fallout 3 does have a tenancy to get a little dull though, with it's samey locations and dismal colour palette. But overall, I liked the revamp of the mechanics and for the most part, enjoyed it quite a bunch.


The funny thing is that many fans (including some of die-hard ones) found transition to more Oblivion-style RPG a very logical approach to the series - especially considering how influential Fallout was to TES itself, Morrowind in particular. The thing that pissed people off isn't really the gameplay (which in my opinion was top notch) as much as was, well, the lack of Fallout in a Fallout title. Lore was heavily reworked and in a way butchered, locations weren't the same, writing has a completely different style to it, heavy emphasis on SPECIAL system was lost - in other words, while the game was good, you could slap any other name on it and remove some signature stuff, and nobody would have noticed. New Vegas was so universally beloved because it brought Fallout back to Fallout (lol) - locations from old games, very exploration-based, fixed canon and lots of references, SPECIAL system plays a huge role again, etc. On gaming forums people even joked that it's a "Fallout 3: Fallout Edition". And welp, then came Fallout 4, which did exactly the same thing the 3rd one did - screwed up the lore, reworked SPECIAL into something more generic, "Mass Effect"ed the writing, and in general was an "in name only" non-Fallout (but still quite good, yes). Time will tell if guys from original team will return once again for another "fix-it-up" spin-off/expansion.


----------



## real time strategist (Nov 8, 2016)

I hate doom 4, you go into a room and get locked into it until you kill all the demons, then do the same thing over and over again and also for me it seemed way too easy. I do not like rpg's (very few I enjoy, like fallout 1 and 2, could not really get into 3 and 4), also I think smash bros. brawl (the original, haven't played the new one) is better than melee and the original. Oh and honestly I didn't find starforge to be bad, I just think it's ok (yes I did get it when it released it's first demo, and yes I am pissed that they lied, but if you look at on it being over all just fun I just think it isn't too shit) and I don't think FNAF is good (fun or scary) and undertale is ok, it's a little to linear for me, you just play it twice and you played the entire game. (not very controversial but if you say that to most fans they will act like it's baphomet)


tucakeane said:


> Only one or two games past 2007 have been worth playing.



pretty much the same for me, most of the games I play are usually older than me


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 8, 2016)

real time strategist said:


> undertale is ok, it's a little to linear for me, you just play it twice and you played the entire game. (not very controversial but if you say that to most fans they will act like it's baphomet)


I can see that, although to be fair, as linear as it is, they make the most of it as it allows the game to properly fuck with you, because it allows is more control. If the game was more open-ended, I would be sure the game couldn't pull the same awesome shit as it does.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 8, 2016)

No man's sky = trash
Guitar Hero Live = trash
All the sly cooper's except 1 & 2= trash
Destiny = MEGA trash
AC Unity = Broken trash
Overwatch = TF2 copy trash
All the final fantasies (haven't played a single one because who the hell wants to play 12 of the same game) = weeb trash
COD IW = space trash
I don't even fuckin know = trash
trash = trash
= = trash


----------

